# Directv And Tv Upgarde



## troopermacc (Jan 30, 2013)

I am new to camping in a TT and new to this website. I will be living out of a 2010 Outback 260FL for six months while attending a military school. I want to upgrade my TV (found a 31" LED that will fit pretty good) and take a DIRECTV Receiver from my home (from my man cave) to use while at my school. I have a extra sat dish and just bought a tripod. I would like to be able to run my cable (i believe i will have two cables since it is HD) off my dish and into a a fixed connection on the back of the TT. I have one cable hook up there now. My goal is to be able to have this TV hooked up in the living area and outside when needed (again hardwired). I have one hardwired cable connection outside now. Here are my questions

1) I didn't have any luck today aligning the sat dish today. Does anyone have any pointers?

2) How are the current cable connections tied together or are they ? (The hook up on the back of the TT, the connection in the bedroom, the connection in the living room and the connection on the side of the TT)

3) Am I able to rerun the cable connections in order to tie my dish into the fixed connection on the rear of the TT (currently marked as "cable") and then receive HD service in the bedroom (TV #2), living area (TV #1) and/or the outside living area (TV #1)?

Any suggestions, help or ideas are welcomed.

I am in the process of fabricating some square tube steel that will allow me to mount my TV with a hitch style receiver from under the camper and remove it while traveling. The mount is welded in a "L" shape and will allow me to mount my TV approx 4 feet off the ground. Once I get this completed I will post some pics.

I hope this all makes sense

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

You have to have a designated Satellite tv connection on the trailer. If not you need to bypass the signal booster in the trailer to get signal with Directv. What type of HD dish do you have? Is it a single wire or multi wire. If it is a single wire you need a Directv "swim" power supply and a swim splitter to run multiple locations.PM me and I can give you my number to call and can help you if you have further questions.


----------



## troopermacc (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for reply Sir! I have a DirecTV Slimline dish and there are two RG6 cables coming off the dish. I will send you my number via PM. I have a couple conference calls tonight for work, if I dont answer please leave a message and let me know what time I can call. Thanks for the help


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Unless your Outback was specifically designed with satellite cabling, you'll only have "regular" TV cabling which doesn't work with satellites.

I had to have my Outback rewired to handle my DirecTV satellite signals.

You can always run the cables from your satellite dish directly to your satellite receiver bypassing the Outback's wiring all together, that might work.

I still had to have DirecTV send me a couple of balluums to make it all work.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

A Slimline dish will work just fine, and doesn't need a power supply or anything like that. We've been using a Slimline-3 dish for several years and it works great. The big oval dish is a little more difficult to align, so make sure you have it level and pay particular attention to the "tilt" setting. You need an HD receiver to receive HD programming, but as mentioned, you'll need to do some re-wiring to bypass the antenna booster. It's easiest to do that right at the booster, and either move the cables around to accommodate the roof antenna or just abandon it since you can get local programming with the dish. You only need one cable coming in from the dish, even for HD programming, unless you have more than one receiver. If so, you can watch different programs on different TV's. If you want to use just one receiver, you can use a diplexer or multiplexer to split the signal, but you'll see the same program on every television.


----------



## troopermacc (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i stooped by the rv store here close and asked them what it would cost to rerun my wiring and get me up and running. The prices ranged from $250-$500 dependingon what all i wanted (HD on each TV, same program or dif program on each channel, etc) So i ended up calling directv and they sent a technition to my house. The technition showed me exactly how to wire everything up and provided me with most of my supplies. He also explained all of the settings on the dish and the receiver and then gave me his personnel cell phone number in case i ever had any issues. Best part......free of charge


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, not bad service from DirecTV! I've been a DirecTV subscriber since 1995, but apparently that matters squat. When I tried to get a Slimline dish and HD receiver, I discovered they don't sell them at Best Buy like in the past. DirecTV mailed me a new (refurbished) HD receiver that was as big as a VCR from 1982, but neglected to tell me I'd need a new HD dish to go along with my "new" receiver. I called them again and they said they'd need to send out a technician to install the dish. I told them "it's a trailer, there's nothing to install". Undeterred, they sent not one, but two techs who arrived at my house with instructions to install a new dish on the house so I could receive Spanish language programming. I told them to go away and take the equipment that they contended they could not HAND to me, and found a dish at a retailer for 85 bucks. Another phone call got the suitcase sized receiver swapped out for something manufactured in the last decade.

Anyway, I think your trailer should be wired with RG-6 cable and you should need to do mimimal work to get everything set up. Good luck!


----------



## cbarnes890 (Apr 5, 2012)

Troopermacc

If you have a android phone there is a app available called "Dish Pointer" it allows you to actually see where the satellites are in the sky by looking through your phone. Great App. This is the first step, finding the satellites. Then I would get a Signal Meter I use a "Accutrac Pro MKII Kit Satellite Meter" using the two I can setup my dish in any Campgroung in about 15 minutes. If you decide to go with I SWM dish from Directv as someone else posted you will need a power supply for the dish.


----------

